# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  308 150ssts out there for sale

## deer243

Hi, anyone got any 150gr ssts for a 308 don't want and want to sell

----------


## Danny

Yep. You have any 165SST or 178 BT or anything else in 30 cal?
Where do you live?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

> Yep. You have any 165SST or 178 BT or anything else in 30 cal?
> Where do you live?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In nelson, don't have any sorry, just changing from Rem corelolts to 150 ssts

----------


## Danny

I'll see how many I've got so it's worthwhile for the hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

Cheers

----------


## Gibo

Are you reloading or using factory ammo deer243?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

There should be some in the country later this month.

----------


## deer243

Just factory at this stage, prob go hornady. Think some have turned up in the local sports shops so all good but if anyone wants to get rid of any I take them, cheers

----------


## Danny

I'm down south. When home I'll sort out some for you. Remind me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Just factory at this stage, prob go hornady. Think some have turned up in the local sports shops so all good but if anyone wants to get rid of any I take them, cheers


You are after factory 150 SST 308 Ammunition ?

Not just projectiles ?

----------


## deer243

Yeah that's right Greg.  Going try using that now in my Remnington

----------


## Gibo

I thought some may have though projectiles  :Grin:  That's why I asked

----------


## kawekakid

Try Mainly hunting  Or Workshop innovation

----------


## Danny

I've got a spare 60 of. You have any 165, 168 or TTSX to swap bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I've got a spare 60 of. You have any 165, 168 or TTSX to swap bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You realise hes after factory ammo not projectiles aye?

----------


## Danny

Oh yeh. I'll shut up now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

